# anyone see this for door dash??



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

i think daily pay is going to be offering door dash daily payments . Saw this before I went to bed and now it's not there anymore


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

Wld really love that!! did u try and add it?


----------



## FiveTexans (May 25, 2016)

Would like to see that. My DoorDash logo disappeared. It was there yesterday, but not today. Maybe they are adjusting the code and we can begin linking that soon.


----------

